# Rio Rancho, NM Pork and Brew



## garlic (Mar 6, 2009)

Up coming KCBS contest in New Mexico at the Santa Anna Star event center. The 6th annual Pork and Brew state BBQ championship.
March 27 and 28. See KCBS or the Rio Rancho web site for details. it made the top 100 events to see in the us this year, and #3 in New Mexico.


----------



## ronp (Mar 7, 2009)

Sure just because I got a job this week and will hopefully be working. Been here 1w2 years and never went. Now that I am smoking I would have gone. You know what the hours are?


----------



## garlic (Mar 10, 2009)

Judging school on Thursday, I think from 6 till when ever. Friday vending from 12 to 9, Saturday vending from 10 to 6. Awards at 5.


----------



## ronp (Mar 10, 2009)

I'll see if I am scheduled for work when the time comes, thanks.


----------



## garlic (Mar 31, 2009)

Well we just finished the 2009 Rio Rancho Pork and Brew. The weather on Friday was pretty bad, windy (Very!) and cold. We took 3rd in Sauce and the rest of the rankings (I'd rather not say) where we stood. Let's just say bottom 25%. The crowd on Saturday was good but there were alot of food venders this year so vending was slow. 64 teams showed to compete. We burned 1/2 cord of wood just to keep heat in the cooker. That just renforced the need to build a smaller unit for these contests. The team is coming together nicely and we had a great time (That is all that matters any way). Still trying to figure out the posting of the picture photos. I'l post them when I can fix them.


----------

